# Shooting models/products. White background. Lighting setup on a budget?



## photogirl (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi, so I am helping out at my uncle's business. He recently moved his B&M to online. He's letting go of his store, save for a small studio space for photos for his to-be-launched online store. He has a large room and would like to set up a studio so he could photograph clothes on a mannequin and model. He would like images to look like what I've attached. Though he and his team have a huge learning curve to encounter, do any of you have recommendations on lighting setups for him when he has a budget of $1000-1500 (not much, he realizes). This is his starter budget. As he earns more after launching, he'll be contributing more. Any help greatly appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Oct 14, 2012)

Can't see a file attached...but this is what the real studio's do:


-White seamless in the background with two heads nuking 4x8 v-flats on opposite ends, bouncing that light back onto the paper.

-Large softbox, or better yet a 7-foot parabolic in a butterfly or rembrandt pattern as the key light, a smaller softbox or reflector below as a fill light. 

-at least 10-15 feet between the subject and background to eliminate spill on either one.

-a computer workstation on a cart next to the camera, because you're shooting tethered to make sure the images fit your layouts.

-a macbeth. 

SO. You need at least three heads, a computer, a camera that can shoot tethered into Capture One or Lightroom, a solid tripod, and a macbeth or x-rite passport to make sure your color doesn't suck.


Once you get those dialed, than your stylists can do their job. Super simple stuff.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 14, 2012)

If you want that nice reflection on the white "floor", you will want to add some Plexiglas flooring sheets to the setup, or for a lower-cost deal, some white tileboard from Home Depot. here's an on-line tutorial that describes the basic setup that so many people use, the one Sw1tchFX is describing. I've moved the blog &#8211;> zackarias.com/blog » White Seamless Tutorial :: Part 1 :: Gear & Space


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 14, 2012)

Sw1tchFX said:


> Can't see a file attached...*but this is what the real studio's *do:
> 
> 
> -White seamless in the background with two heads nuking 4x8 v-flats on opposite ends, bouncing that light back onto the paper.
> ...



The real studios I have been fortunate to use have a white permanent wooden background wall and floor that curve up and roll the light where they meet.   Optional is the hardware to hang different color papers, screens for gels, musolines etc

Instead of a computer and cart, the studios I use have large permanent monitors mounted on the wall so everyone can clearly review in real time.  

OK just ribbin' you , the stuff I used is no more real that the stuff you described, I just wanted to throw a few options out


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 14, 2012)

On the cheap: 
TO light the model:

(2)Flashpoint FP320MBS Monolight Kit, 150 Watt, with stand FP320MBS
(1)Flashpoint 40 inch x 56 inch PZ Softbox SBPZ10040
(1)Flashpoint 16 inch x 48 inch PZ Softbox SBPZ40120

TO light the white background
(2)Flashpoint II FP620MK Monolight Kit, 150 Watt Second FP620MK

Total $889.70 plus tax. Free shipping


----------



## Derrel (Oct 14, 2012)

The thing about the Flashpoint 320M monolights is that they are $99 EACH!!!!!! They are a "commodity". Ninety-nine bucks!!!! Each! Get one as a spare. Adorama's Flashpoint monolight kits, with the light unit, its reflector, and a light stand and an umbrella or softbox--all for apprx. $159 per setup....MAN, that's a deal!!!! How good of a deal is this you ask? Well, my mid-level Speedotron flash units have flash tubes that cost over $99 each....just for the TUBES!!!! The Flashpoint 320M is ninety-nine bucks for the whole light unit, modeling lamp, and flash tube. Did I mention they are ninety-nine dollars and come with free shipping?


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 14, 2012)

Derrel said:


> The thing about the Flashpoint 320M monolights is that they are $99 EACH!!!!!! They are a "commodity". Ninety-nine bucks!!!! Each! Get one as a spare. Adorama's Flashpoint monolight kits, with the light unit, its reflector, and a light stand and an umbrella or softbox--all for apprx. $159 per setup....MAN, that's a deal!!!! How good of a deal is this you ask? Well, my mid-level Speedotron flash units have flash tubes that cost over $99 each....just for the TUBES!!!! The Flashpoint 320M is ninety-nine bucks for the whole light unit, modeling lamp, and flash tube. Did I mention they are ninety-nine dollars and come with free shipping?


It's probably a good thing Billy Ray Mays is deceased, though I think you may be channeling  him...

AND the flash tubes in the flashpoint units are changeable. When you blow one you can replace it for $30 and FREE SHIPPING!


----------



## Derrel (Oct 14, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > The thing about the Flashpoint 320M monolights is that they are $99 EACH!!!!!! They are a "commodity". Ninety-nine bucks!!!! Each! Get one as a spare. Adorama's Flashpoint monolight kits, with the light unit, its reflector, and a light stand and an umbrella or softbox--all for apprx. $159 per setup....MAN, that's a deal!!!! How good of a deal is this you ask? Well, my mid-level Speedotron flash units have flash tubes that cost over $99 each....just for the TUBES!!!! The Flashpoint 320M is ninety-nine bucks for the whole light unit, modeling lamp, and flash tube. Did I mention they are ninety-nine dollars and come with free shipping?
> ...



Around a year and a half ago, my then 8 year-old son saw Billy Ray Mays on a commercial, a few days after he had died, and he screamed, "Dad! Dad! Dad! It's *The Yelling Guy--he's on TV and HE'S ALIVE!!!! What happened?"
*
True story. Kind of endearing how little kids think everything they see on TV is "real".


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Oct 14, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Sw1tchFX said:
> 
> 
> > Can't see a file attached...*but this is what the real studio's *do:
> ...



This is true, I worked in a studio that had a Cyc, but that's because they were shooting semi trucks in it! [h=3][/h]


----------

